# My Christmas Stash Cosmetics



## sweetsumigirl (Mar 20, 2008)

This is not my complete collection but here are pictures of the stash that I got during christmas...


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 20, 2008)

I don't see anything??


----------



## amyelizabethau (Mar 20, 2008)

me either


----------



## sweetsumigirl (Mar 20, 2008)

Sorry look at the 1st post it should be there.. I didn't know how to delete the first one. Newbie to this forum...


----------



## noahlowryfan (Mar 20, 2008)

there's no picture in the first post


----------



## sweetsumigirl (Mar 30, 2008)

Since my picture are not showing up u guys can see it at my blog. Sorry about the inconvience I am still trying to figure out how to work spectra and blogspot. I think you can leave comments there.
Sweetsumigirl's Sweet Things In Life


----------

